# ICS rom question



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I was just wondering which ICS roms you all are getting the best battery life on without suffering too much on performance if at all? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

All of 'em...


----------

